# Ideal place to spend the winter?



## caroline-writer (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi -- I live in Ireland, and am looking to spend the winter somewhere in Southern Italy, preferably along the coast. My goal is to escape the bitterly cold Irish winter -- but also, to learn some Italian. I know Northern Italy a bit, but haven't spent much time in the South. Any ideas of a great place to live? And how to find a short term rental (January - May)? Thanks! Caroline


----------

